# How ducks react to people question?



## Nao57 (Nov 12, 2020)

So often I wonder, how do you tell if your ducks like you?

Its hard to know right?

Mine act afraid to be grabbed, and will run away. But they will chatter like crazy when they see me coming with the food. 

It makes you wonder if they are really tamed or not? what do you think?

But I also had a new way to look at this question recently. And it seemed interesting to talk about with others;

Is the way ducks act around people similar to the way they act around other predators? Or is how they act towards us (the boss) like how they act towards each other more?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2020)

I raised Pekin ducks one time, they never did like me. The runner ducks I kept for eggs weren't much better. Hysterical, RUN! Screaming, they would knock down and trample each other in their haste to get away. They also never seemed to sleep and they never shut up. I put the Pekins in the freezer and gave away the runners. I did not miss them.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 12, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I raised Pekin ducks one time, they never did like me. The runner ducks I kept for eggs weren't much better. Hysterical, RUN! Screaming, they would knock down and trample each other in their haste to get away. They also never seemed to sleep and they never shut up. I put the Pekins in the freezer and gave away the runners. I did not miss them.



My runners were exactly like that even now! Hahaha. The trampling each other bit especially brings up some fun memories. They are not as improved from that as I like. They seem to be trying to make up their mind on being hysterical or getting food.

I swear they don't want me to see them eating my food too.

What did you switch to then? Did you ever work out something that likes you that are ducks?

My pekings are slightly better now, but still don't like to get too close.

I do like runners still, but I do wish they were friendlier.

I wish I could get more ducks to be more friendly.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 12, 2020)

I tried Muscovies but my Great Pyrenees Trip, killed and ate them. I gave up on ducks.


----------



## messybun (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve raised mine in the bathtub, and two are still a little skittish but they rest are sweet hearts. Ducks are always loud, that’s part of their charm for me. I love chattering creatures come clumsily running over and falling over their feet and each other. If you want them tame hand feed them tomatoes and talk to them gently. When my one gets scared she will hide behind me and has asked to be picked up before(comes over and hops on her toes with her neck up).But she was a rescue, which are always special lol.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 13, 2020)

How I tell if my ducks like me?   I don't know if I'd call it "like" but I can tell when they trust me, though not to the point where I could put hands on them any time I please.   I can tell when they trust me by how they act when there is perceived danger  when I'm nearby, that they don't flee away from me, but towards me.  I guess I represent security to them, but I don't know that I would want mine to ever become used to being picked up or petted by me....they are part of a free range flock, so I want them flighty and nervous about predators, especially those that approach from above.  Even me, so I don't try to tame a duck or chicken down enough that they will allow me to bend over them and pick them up.  It's pretty important for their survival that they not be tame.


----------



## messybun (Nov 13, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> How I tell if my ducks like me?   I don't know if I'd call it "like" but I can tell when they trust me, though not to the point where I could put hands on them any time I please.   I can tell when they trust me by how they act when there is perceived danger  when I'm nearby, that they don't flee away from me, but towards me.  I guess I represent security to them, but I don't know that I would want mine to ever become used to being picked up or petted by me....they are part of a free range flock, so I want them flighty and nervous about predators, especially those that approach from above.  Even me, so I don't try to tame a duck or chicken down enough that they will allow me to bend over them and pick them up.  It's pretty important for their survival that they not be tame.


If mine free ranged all day without having geese and shelters than it would be more of a concern for me. As far as predators, or people they DON’T know lol, not the same reaction. They duck from big shadows and they either run from or scream at weird people unless I’m out there. The only problem I’ve had with them being so tame is someone was in the yard with a weed wacker and my one duck “charged” because she thought he was threatening the flock.  But I totally get why not everyone wants tame ducks, especially not if they are livestock. Mine just happen to be pets that pay for themselves.


----------



## rachels.haven (Nov 13, 2020)

My take is that ducks like food and water. Not you. Sorry. 
They are all hedonistic spaghetti brains or in the case of muscovy, arrogant, self serving brats that want to take over the world just like chickens are little raptors.
Not bright enough to like you, doubly sorry.
They are pretty though.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 13, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> My take is that ducks like food and water. Not you. Sorry.
> They are all hedonistic spaghetti brains or in the case of muscovy, arrogant, self serving brats that want to take over the world just like chickens are little raptors.
> Not bright enough to like you, doubly sorry.
> They are pretty though.



They are pretty, and still fun to watch despite the need for patience with them.


----------



## rachels.haven (Nov 14, 2020)

I like them for their looks and steady, reliable laying in reference to campbells and hybrids. And here we have lyme the whole tick borne illness company in addition to a massive slug and frog issue, so their pest control and foraging abilities have been surprisingly helpful. A week or two after I had then roaming the back and barnyard in the right numbers we stopped getting ticks crawling through the windows and I only crunched a few frogs in the dark and the slug population was almost normal. Previously I'd also slid down the hill to the chicken coop and landed on 3-4 inch long giant yellow slugs on more than one occasion and treated chickens for gape worm. (Our goats probably still had at least one liver fluke incident this year, but the ducks aren't allowed in the goat runs sooo...)

They may not love you, but farming isn't always just keeping animals that love you. Sometimes it's keeping the animals that don't and keeping them well so you all benefit. Ducks definitely have a place on the farm despite being yellow livered spaghetti brains at heart. I love my beautiful ducks.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2020)

What you say makes a lot of sense. Each animal is useful in its own right. It’s figuring out which animal fits what purpose, not all fit the farm. Need to make a garden from brush and saplings mess? Turn in the goats or sheep. Got stumps and roots? Turn in the pigs.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 18, 2020)

Some of my livestock, I really do want to love me, or at least trust me and be happy to see me. It doesn't just make being outside with them more fun, it also give me a better chance to check them for health issues and, where needed, groom or harvest from them. So, we divide our herds/flocks. Those we want to breed, or as long term producers, we want to befriend. Those we plan to eat, we try to maintain a firm emotional distance from and they only need to trust us enough to come for a feed bucket - it makes catching them so much easier, whether it's to harvest them, check health/ development, or catch escapees. 

I think chickens can be very affectionate, and we can imprint them, if we catch them early. Ducks... I'm not really sure. So far, the ducks have been more like barn cats. Not afraid of us, but even in being happy to see us - after all, we let them out, in the mornings, bring da noms, and close the predators out, at night - they want their autonomy.


----------



## KaleIAm (Nov 18, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> So often I wonder, how do you tell if your ducks like you?
> 
> Its hard to know right?
> 
> ...


My ducks are not imprinted on me, but they like me and see me as their protector.  They want to touch me, and do everyday, but they don't want me to pick them up.

I can tell that my ducks like me because they come when I call them, when they hear my voice they call me in the same way they call a missing flock member, they head bob at me when they see me coming, they eat from my hands, they hop into my lap, and when they see a scary hawk they run to my feet.

My ducks clearly don't see me as a predator, but they don't treat me as a duck either.  We jokingly say they are calling for their, "provider of resources," and that's probably about right.

My ducks are absolutely tame.  However, 2 of my ducks were terrified of me, and all people, when I adopted them 5.5 years ago.  If you are interested I can share with you how I helped my ducks form positive associations with me. It did take a lot of time and patience, and is probably best done in warmer weather.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 18, 2020)

KaleIAm said:


> My ducks are not imprinted on me, but they like me and see me as their protector.  They want to touch me, and do everyday, but they don't want me to pick them up.
> 
> I can tell that my ducks like me because they come when I call them, when they hear my voice they call me in the same way they call a missing flock member, they head bob at me when they see me coming, they eat from my hands, they hop into my lap, and when they see a scary hawk they run to my feet.
> 
> ...



Very much so, I would like to hear about it. Thanks. 

Its exciting to try something.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 18, 2020)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Some of my livestock, I really do want to love me, or at least trust me and be happy to see me. It doesn't just make being outside with them more fun, it also give me a better chance to check them for health issues and, where needed, groom or harvest from them. So, we divide our herds/flocks. Those we want to breed, or as long term producers, we want to befriend. Those we plan to eat, we try to maintain a firm emotional distance from and they only need to trust us enough to come for a feed bucket - it makes catching them so much easier, whether it's to harvest them, check health/ development, or catch escapees.
> 
> I think chickens can be very affectionate, and we can imprint them, if we catch them early. Ducks... I'm not really sure. So far, the ducks have been more like barn cats. Not afraid of us, but even in being happy to see us - after all, we let them out, in the mornings, bring da noms, and close the predators out, at night - they want their autonomy.



Barn cats are fun too hahaha.


----------



## KaleIAm (Nov 18, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> Very much so, I would like to hear about it. Thanks.
> 
> Its exciting to try something.


1) I stopped doing everything scary. My ducks didn't like it when I walked fast, walked directly at them, made direct eye contact, or did anything else that made me seem like a predator.  So I walked slowly in big arcs around them and looked next to them instead of at them.  I noted anything that made them behave afraid and avoided it.  They didn't like being surprised, so I spoke well in advance as I approached their aviary.  They even felt afraid when I stood near them so I actually crawled several feet away before standing.  I know it seems ridiculous, but I wanted them to not see me as scary and I was willing to do whatever it took.

2) Everytime they saw me I made it a positive experience.  I wanted them to think, "yay that human is coming!" So even if I was just passing to grab a wrench from the shop I threw them some mealworms.  If they caught a glimpse of me they would get some of their favorite snack.

3) Spend crazy amounts of time being still with them.  I put a blanket in their aviary and brought a book, my knitting, my lunch, and of course a little jar of mealworms. I hung out with them being quiet and still for as much time as possible.  Periodically I threw mealworms to them.  As they became comfortable eating the mealworms I threw them closer and closer to me.  Eventually they were eating from my hands and lap.  It usually took a week or more for them to get comfortable eating mealworms 20 feet away from me, and then I would throw them 15 feet away.  They would be very nervous at first, so I would ignore them and read while they ate.  As they got comfortable I would look next to them.  I was very patient, worked at their pace, and moved as slowly as they needed.

As they got comfortable I quietly said the same phrase while they ate mealworms, "come here ducks." It has been extremely useful.  I can call my ducks off our pond!

It took about 2-3 months of dedicated positive association training for my ducks to respond differently to me.  Over the years they have continued to bond with me.  Can you believe these ducks were ever terrified of me?


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 18, 2020)

KaleIAm said:


> 1) I stopped doing everything scary. My ducks didn't like it when I walked fast, walked directly at them, made direct eye contact, or did anything else that made me seem like a predator.  So I walked slowly in big arcs around them and looked next to them instead of at them.  I noted anything that made them behave afraid and avoided it.  They didn't like being surprised, so I spoke well in advance as I approached their aviary.  They even felt afraid when I stood near them so I actually crawled several feet away before standing.  I know it seems ridiculous, but I wanted them to not see me as scary and I was willing to do whatever it took.
> 
> 2) Everytime they saw me I made it a positive experience.  I wanted them to think, "yay that human is coming!" So even if I was just passing to grab a wrench from the shop I threw them some mealworms.  If they caught a glimpse of me they would get some of their favorite snack.
> 
> ...



Wow. Excellent guide. 

Thank you.

(And that one on the right, possibly a Welsh Harley?)


----------



## KaleIAm (Nov 18, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> Wow. Excellent guide.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (And that one on the right, possibly a Welsh Harley?)


Yes! She's my welshie! I've had her since she was a day old, the others are my rescues.  :-D

And my pleasure.  I adore ducks.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 20, 2020)

KaleIAm said:


> Yes! She's my welshie! I've had her since she was a day old, the others are my rescues.  :-D
> 
> And my pleasure.  I adore ducks.


I think the welsh harleys are the prettiest duck breed out of all of them. They are just so amazing.


----------



## KaleIAm (Nov 20, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> I think the welsh harleys are the prettiest duck breed out of all of them. They are just so amazing.


What kinds of ducks do you have?


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 22, 2020)

KaleIAm said:


> What kinds of ducks do you have?



I have a few welsh and some black runners. 

I'll try to get a pic ready. But this pic was when I first got them awhile ago. I should get something more recent.


----------



## KaleIAm (Nov 22, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> I have a few welsh and some black runners.
> 
> I'll try to get a pic ready. But this pic was when I first got them awhile ago. I should get something more recent.


Babies are the cutest!!


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 22, 2020)

KaleIAm said:


> Babies are the cutest!!



I wish I'd taken more pictures of when they were small. That was really fun. 

But I guess I got too caught up in being turned off by cleaning up the brooder being gross.


----------

